# "Savy" New Rescue with severe fin rot! (Will be for adoption)



## BettaSpark (Apr 20, 2013)

Well I went into petco looking for a charger, and I happened to look at their bettas just to be curious, all were in somewhat good health......until I seen him on the bottom shelf in the back.....

His name will be "Savy" short for Survivor  He will be for adoption once I heal him up. He has no fins and a small case of the pop eye. He is a Veiltail male not sure on his color yet.











He has small orange spots on him, so I want to say hes a marble....


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Actually looks like he might be a Delta or a HM!

I'd work on that case of pop-eye first, epsom salt works great for that 

His fin rot doesn't look too bad so that would take precedence after the pop-eye is cured up :-D

Good luck and I'm sure he'll be a great lookin' fish one he's cure up nicely!


----------



## BettaSpark (Apr 20, 2013)

lilnaugrim said:


> Actually looks like he might be a Delta or a HM!
> 
> I'd work on that case of pop-eye first, epsom salt works great for that
> 
> ...



Now see that's what I was thinking he doesn't really look like a veil tail but his ventrails are really long so we will see lol he will be a surprise 

I gave him some last night and it's gone down and his fins look really good this morning! He is super active which is great  

Thank you, I really hope once I get him healed up I will find the perfect home for him


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

The length of the ventral fins doesn't indicate tail type. Males in general have longer ventral fins than females do. So an HM, DeT, DT, CT, and VT could all have the same length of ventral fins regardless of their tail type, see?


----------



## BettaSpark (Apr 20, 2013)

lilnaugrim said:


> The length of the ventral fins doesn't indicate tail type. Males in general have longer ventral fins than females do. So an HM, DeT, DT, CT, and VT could all have the same length of ventral fins regardless of their tail type, see?


Only reason why I think he isn't a HM is because I have 2 HM males and their fins are much shorter than savys but then he could just have long fins for a HM  it would be such an awesome surprise if he was


----------



## mybabyjets (Jun 4, 2013)

can we see a new picture of savy today?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

HM's normally have very long fins. My avatar picture is of an HM. You probably have either HM girls or a HM plakat.


----------



## BettaSpark (Apr 20, 2013)

@mybanyjets yes I will take a few when I get home from work 

@lilnaugrim no there defiantly halfmoons lol I have pictures of them in my album I do have a halfmoon Plakat he's my favorite!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

If they've got shorter fins they could just be younger.

Alternatively their lineage may include some plakat genes, making the fins shorter. If you look at my avatar pic of Rembrandt you see his fins are very long and they are longer now that he's grown up a little more too. HM's generally have lots of finnage just because of the way they are bred.

So I'm still leaning to HM for little Savy  Besides, VT would still have that droop, the top of his tail wouldn't go straight up like that and he's got too many ray's. VT's only have 2 rays and I can see on his tail where it's already splitting into two rays and so they would split again a few more times. But we'll see when he regrows them


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Wow he is gonna turn out to be a real stunner - I can tell! I love his color and it will only get better now that he's in a REAL home!


----------



## BettaSpark (Apr 20, 2013)

@lilnaugrim- Well im hoping for halfmoon because there my favorite, so it would be awesome if he turns out to be one  
@Viva- awww thank you  He is doing really great, im proud of his progress so far!


UPDATE:
I have new updated photos of him today. 6/6/13


----------



## BettaSpark (Apr 20, 2013)

I have uploaded a video of him here He may not look all that active, but he wasn't at all like this last night...


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Hey we have the same blue dragon yellow finned girl! lol

So...have you started him on any salts yet? He needs to be in his own tank at least to do that, you can float him in that tank to get warm if you want. But fin rot can spread around so I would highly suggest finding him a container to start that treatment in.


----------



## KohakuRiver (Apr 21, 2013)

Those orange spots make me think he may turn out to be a Dalmatian! That would be cool.


----------



## Kalari32 (Jan 10, 2013)

Is anyone showed interest in adopting him? Once he improves, I may be interested.


----------



## BettaSpark (Apr 20, 2013)

Lol thats awesome! I will be moving him into a filtered heated tank tonight it's a 1.5 gal but it will do for now 


I was thinking that as well I can't wait to see what he looks like 

And no nobody yet


----------



## BettaSpark (Apr 20, 2013)

*UPDATE: 6/7/13*
He has been moved into his own separate tank, and is still progressing very well! His fins are already starting to look so much better!


----------



## Kalari32 (Jan 10, 2013)

He's already looking much happier!


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

He looks great! I wonder what he will look like once he's fully healed.


----------



## BettaSpark (Apr 20, 2013)

Im so happy how much he has improved over the few days ive had him so far  His fins are growing back so fast <3 

Ill get updated pics tomorrow  

@Viva - same here


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

I think he might end up being a steel (or even deeper) blue color with some orange spots. A little bit of dalmatian, yes?


----------



## BettaSpark (Apr 20, 2013)

Kiara1125 said:


> I think he might end up being a steel (or even deeper) blue color with some orange spots. A little bit of dalmatian, yes?


I would love to see him Dalmatian  he is a purply color right now with hint of green


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Nice! Maybe a copper then? I had a red and green female, but she turned out to be a copper. She just needed to color up a lot. xD the dalmatian spots are gorgeous.


----------



## BettaSpark (Apr 20, 2013)

*UPDATE:* 6/9/13

Savy is much more active he is swimming around in his tank I did a 100% water change last night and he is loving it! His popeye swelling has gone down and his fins are getting much better and even a little bit longer  He getting really purply and even has a hint of green on him if hes in just the right lighting. His orange spots are even increasing! I LOVE this guy


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Yep, definitely copper. Gorgeous!


----------



## BettaSpark (Apr 20, 2013)

Awesome  Im glad hes a copper <3


----------



## BettaSpark (Apr 20, 2013)

*UPDATE:* 6/20/13 

He has been with me for almost a month now and I can not believe how much he has changed


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Wow! What a change! You've done so very well with him Spark! Well fed too haha.


----------



## BettaSpark (Apr 20, 2013)

lilnaugrim said:


> Wow! What a change! You've done so very well with him Spark! Well fed too haha.



Thank you  I love his coloring! Haha yeah he is such a piggy


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

He's gorgeous! His fins are growing back nicely as well.


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

He looks great! He is a beautiful copper color (I think, lol)! He is definitely looking A LOT better than when you got him.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Viva said:


> He looks great! He is a beautiful copper color (I think, lol)! He is definitely looking A LOT better than when you got him.


Yep he's a lovely copper with a few dalmatian spots ^_^


----------



## BettaSpark (Apr 20, 2013)

*UPDATE:* 6/25/13 

He sure is unique with his copper color and dalmation spots lol


----------



## Lights106 (May 16, 2013)

I love him!!!!


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

Wow I love him...so cute! He is definitely unique, never seen a betta with only 2 or 3 Dalmatian spots like that.


----------



## BettaSpark (Apr 20, 2013)

Viva said:


> Wow I love him...so cute! He is definitely unique, never seen a betta with only 2 or 3 Dalmatian spots like that.


I know that's what I keep saying  he sure is unquie an holds a very special place in my heart


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

lol, you sure you still want to put him up for adoption?


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm sure I could dig up a tank for that boy lol! If only I had more surface space.


----------



## BettaSpark (Apr 20, 2013)

Kiara1125 said:


> lol, you sure you still want to put him up for adoption?


Now that I seen how much he has changed and how gorgeous he will become I think im going to sell him to the right home and for the right price  he means so much to me already its going to be really hard to sell him lol (maayyybe)


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

I think it's be awesome if you kept him and continually posted updates on him. He's obviously VERY happy and healthy. Plus, his fins are growing back quickly and wonderfully.

But, if anything, I would love to buy him. I have the room and I already got two fish from MoonShadow. Savy certainly is a beauty.


----------



## BettaSpark (Apr 20, 2013)

*UPDATE:* 6/27/13

Its not the best picture of him but he would NOT sit still today lol
maybe because he has a new tank buddy for right now


----------



## Horangi (May 22, 2013)

he looks pretty


----------



## BettaSpark (Apr 20, 2013)

*UPDATE:* 7/7/13

Here is a picture of him in his new 5 gal tank <3 with his girlfriend "Maui" which I just discovered is a double tail female even though the container said veiltail....

Anyways he is really enjoying his new tank and loves the open space. His coloring has changed again and is super pretty! 









His new tank


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Why are you letting Savy and Maui swim together? They don't fight?

Also, can we get a closer picture of said DT?


----------



## BettaSpark (Apr 20, 2013)

Kiara1125 said:


> Why are you letting Savy and Maui swim together? They don't fight?
> 
> Also, can we get a closer picture of said DT?


Nope I've had a VERY careful eye on them for the past 3 days and they swim right next to each other sleep together I know it might not seem "safe" but Maui was just to stressed all the time with the other girls and I know Savy isn't agressive as my other males. They are just fine  

Sure I can take a few pictures


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

BettaSpark said:


> Nope I've had a VERY careful eye on them for the past 3 days and they swim right next to each other sleep together I know it might not seem "safe" but Maui was just to stressed all the time with the other girls and I know Savy isn't agressive as my other males. They are just fine
> 
> Sure I can take a few pictures


Awesome! Don't get me wrong, I've seen 2 males and 8 females live in a 20g, so I understand that they can live peacefully. lol Good luck with them!

Yessss ... picturessss. xD


----------



## BettaSpark (Apr 20, 2013)

Kiara1125 said:


> Awesome! Don't get me wrong, I've seen 2 males and 8 females live in a 20g, so I understand that they can live peacefully. lol Good luck with them!
> 
> Yessss ... picturessss. xD


Haha ill take a video because its really hard to take pictures of her with my phone lol


----------



## Lights106 (May 16, 2013)

Ooo I can't wait for pictures!! I would love to be able to find a male and female that can co-exist peacefully! Alas I'm to chicken to try it.


----------



## Emparios (Jun 20, 2013)

He's beautiful! I love the red dots on his fins! And it's amazing that he gets along with a female ^-^


----------



## Kalari32 (Jan 10, 2013)

That is just absolutely amazing!


----------



## Lucubration (Jul 7, 2013)

Oh, super lovely! You did a great thing for that betta, and look at the result.

Now that he's healed up, I propose that you change his name to "Rusty".


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Lucubration said:


> Oh, super lovely! You did a great thing for that betta, and look at the result.
> 
> Now that he's healed up, I propose that you change his name to "Rusty".


One cannot simply "change its name" ... xD


----------



## KevinPham123 (Jul 24, 2012)

He's doing really well. I would keep him.


----------



## Beckylovesbettas (Jun 30, 2013)

I love the progress pictures of rescues, the change in those guys is sometimes night and day! I hope to rescue a betta in need someday, so far all I have seen in our petshops is healthy guys (and girls)....luckily!


----------



## BettaSpark (Apr 20, 2013)

Thank you so much everyone  he is just turning out to be such an amazing beautiful fish <3


----------



## mybabyjets (Jun 4, 2013)

can we get to see the video yet?


----------



## Kalari32 (Jan 10, 2013)

I would love to see more photos of savy with his new tank mate!


----------



## BettaSpark (Apr 20, 2013)

*UPDATE:* 7/12/13 technically these were from 2 days ago I have just been so busy with work and stuff lol but here is savy and his gf maui 

(sorry the quality is so crappy, I shot it with my Iphone and it should be an HD video....stupid photobucket -.- )
Video of them here!


Here are some pics 

Savy










and Maui just found out shes a double tail <3


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Hmmm, I don't think she's a DT. Until you get her in full flare I say she's not a DT but just a perfect bit taken from her fins which isn't uncommon. Also she doesn't have the fins of a DT, her dorsal would be longer and she'd have more stubby rays at the top. Also her dorsal and anal would be almost exactly proportionate. Sorry.

Here's my DT girl Phoenix


----------



## Kalari32 (Jan 10, 2013)

Wow He's looking amazing! And I am still in amazement that Savy and Maui can live together.


----------



## BettaSpark (Apr 20, 2013)

lilnaugrim said:


> Hmmm, I don't think she's a DT. Until you get her in full flare I say she's not a DT but just a perfect bit taken from her fins which isn't uncommon. Also she doesn't have the fins of a DT, her dorsal would be longer and she'd have more stubby rays at the top. Also her dorsal and anal would be almost exactly proportionate. Sorry.
> 
> Here's my DT girl Phoenix


 
Her fin has been like that for a month now and it hasn't grown back so I thought maybe shes a double tail? lol but seeing your female she cant be one lol


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

She could potentially carry the gene and have a slight mutation but she doesn't have two lobes even at her peduncle. Even some of the DT's that don't split all the way to the bottom still have two lobes at the peduncle. You can sort of see Phoenix's in the second picture where you see a bump where one lobe is and another below it. Kind of hard to explain, sorry. But yeah, DT's are also notorious of having shorter, thicker bodies 

But in any case, she could still carry the gene and hence a little piece of her tail is "missing" but definitely not full DT  still pretty though


----------



## Lamb (Jul 9, 2013)

Poor guy! I'm glad you saved him!


----------



## Kalari32 (Jan 10, 2013)

Updates?


----------



## BettaSpark (Apr 20, 2013)

Kalari32 said:


> Updates?


I'm sad to say he passed away a week ago along with 8 other of my bettas. I have all but 2 left and there not sick (thank gosh) I have midnight left and my delta tail male (which is a gorgeous copper HM I found out) I was so sad I cried when he passed.....I'm sorry guys for letting you down  but I will be rescuing another betta soon!


----------



## KevinPham123 (Jul 24, 2012)

You did the best and all you could!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

8 Betta's? Do you know the cause of death? You could have some nasty bacterial infection going on, in which case, you might want to focus on getting your tanks and equipment as clean as you can before getting another rescue.

I'm really sorry about your Betta's though, I know it's hard going through something like that :-(


----------



## PeetaTheBetta (Apr 6, 2013)

I can't wait to see how he turns out!


----------



## BettaSpark (Apr 20, 2013)

lilnaugrim said:


> 8 Betta's? Do you know the cause of death? You could have some nasty bacterial infection going on, in which case, you might want to focus on getting your tanks and equipment as clean as you can before getting another rescue.
> 
> I'm really sorry about your Betta's though, I know it's hard going through something like that :-(


Im not sure who was the culprit, but I cleaned every thing my bettas came into contact with. Midnight died a few months ago now all I have is Eregon (my superdelta male) left and he is doing wonderful!


----------

